#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-15
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe como se puede conectarme a los repositorios de centos desde ubuntu
<alemcito> holas vipperhoot
<alemcito> sabes como me puedo conectar a los depositorios de centos desde ubuntu?
<viperhoot> de centos ?
<viperhoot> centos no está basando en red hat ?
<alemcito> seh
<viperhoot> tons no hay manera
<viperhoot> ubuntu no entendería los .rmp
<viperhoot> -rpm
<alemcito> ahg ya
<alemcito> tonces uso alien XD
<viperhoot> lo mejor es que te descargues el rpm que necesitas y lo conviertes con aliem
<viperhoot> alien
<viperhoot> pero que paquete en si necesitas ?
<alemcito> muchos
<viperhoot> y has visto si tienen sus equivalentes en .deb ?
<alemcito> mmm flojera deja ver si puedo usar el alien sino ni modo
<viperhoot> hmm ok
<alemcito> esta funcionando el alien XD
<Hobus> Alguna noticia sobre el Software Freedom Day ?
<fabian> hola
<fabian> lkñklñklñ
<fabian> :s
<fabian> sistemas
<fabian> redes
<fabian> sdfsdf
<fabian> sdfsdfsd
<waltico> holas... alguien sabe algo de del software freedom day ?
<P3L|C4N0> honestamente no hubo respuestas a la convocatoria
<waltico> lastima, no pude leer antes acerca del tema, queria ver si podia apoyar con una charla o algo
<P3L|C4N0> al parecer somoslibres.org siempre quiere acaparar la organizacion del evento
<P3L|C4N0> y eso termina por no hacer nada concretamente
<waltico> en fin
<xander21c> Holas
<P3L|C4N0> o/
<xander21c> q haciendo??
<P3L|C4N0> aún en la ofic
<P3L|C4N0> no hace mucho preguntaron por lo de SFD
<xander21c> ﻿P3L|C4N0: me llego un mail pero aun espero hoy la respuesta del
<xander21c> sino convoco a un cheleo libre
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, juas! con lo baratas que estan ahora las cebadas
<xander21c> si, tan mas baratas q la leche
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, ello!
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, pronto se usarán para destetar
<P3L|C4N0> >)
<xander21c> mejor, asi los niños no lloran tanto xq ello
<xander21c> estaran bien adormecidos
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<nxvl> juat?
<nxvl> llegar con las conversaciones a medias no ayuda con la sanidad mental
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> nxvl: me confirmaron el local q dijo neosergio
<xander21c> pero hasta las 15:00
<nxvl> xander21c: ya pes
<nxvl> xander21c: charlas de 30 minutos
<nxvl> xander21c: hasta las 7
<nxvl> y fue
<xander21c> nxvl: me dan la mañana y la tarde hasta las 15:00hrs
<nxvl> ahhh
<nxvl> pense q desde las 3
<nxvl> ya pe norml
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> mas tarde inicio el spam a las listas
<nxvl> y a los expositores
<nxvl> antonio no puede
<nxvl> y slayer me dijo que normallll
<nxvl> diegoe: carecu
<xander21c> antonio no puede??
<xander21c> mira reformulo y te aviso
<nxvl> puede a partir de las 12
<diegoe> nxvl: más respeto neandertal
<nxvl> diegoe: :D
<nxvl> diegoe: ya salio la PC world
<nxvl> diegoe: 2 paginotas me puso
<diegoe> a ver
<diegoe> comprame una :p
<nxvl> diegoe: la huevada es que si mis profes lo leen, cago
<nxvl> puso todos mis rajes de las universidaded
<nxvl> universidaded
<nxvl> universidades
<nxvl> todavia no me acostumbro a este teclado
<diegoe> url~~~~
<nxvl> a q?
<diegoe> carajo hace falta un equivalente a url pero en físico
<diegoe> frl
<diegoe> o algo así
<nxvl> heh
<diegoe> oe vas a ir a lo de apestol en un rato?
<nxvl> es free?
<diegoe> sí
<diegoe> o bueno, no creo q haya problema, pensaba ir a hueviar un rato
<xander21c> nxvl: ya esta}
<xander21c> nxvl: le comente algo a blackhand
<xander21c> la otra vez
<xander21c> mas tarde mando los mails respectivos
<diegoe> xander21c: van a hacer evento?
<xander21c> diegoe: si
<xander21c> a ver q sale en 5 dias:)
<diegoe> wii
<nxvl> diegoe: donde es?
<diegoe> acá en indecopi de sn borja
<diegoe> a la vuelta del museo
<nxvl> ahhhh
<nxvl> de q hora a q hora?
<diegoe> de en 30' hasta las 8 creo
<diegoe> toda la semana
<nxvl> tengo clase hasta las 7 creo
<xander21c> diegoe:q hay??
<diegoe> talleres a los tecnicos del estado
<nxvl> boring publicherry stuff
<nxvl> pero siempre es entretenido ir a trollear
<xander21c> diegoe , nxvl: conocen a alguien q se sobre licenciameinto?
<nxvl> que feo es asp
<xander21c> nxvl: viste el doc?
<nxvl> rodolfo pilas \o/
<nxvl> nop
 * nxvl abre
<nxvl> xander21c: ponte 10 min entre charla y charla
<nxvl> sino va a terminar siendo charlas de 15 minutos
<nxvl> ya lo edite
<xander21c> okl
<xander21c> q detalle faltaria, yo tengo los globos q mandaron
<xander21c> faltaria agua o algo asi
<nxvl> que mandaron?
<nxvl> xander21c: ^^
<xander21c> asi es :)
<nxvl> diegoe: btw, estoy usando tu browser
<xander21c> nxvl: xq?
<nxvl> esta maquina no jala mucho asi que la tengo con cosas light
<nxvl> para abrir evolution tengo que cerrar TODO
<xander21c> usa thunderbird
<nxvl> bloat
<nxvl> ademas es feo
<nxvl> voy a usar mutt
<xander21c> bueno fugo
<xander21c> nxvl: si encuentras a uno de los expositores listados
<xander21c> los fiegas hasta q digan q si
<xander21c> yo fugo a mi casa
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> cesar ya dijo q si
<nxvl> llamalo
<nxvl> tiene nextel
<xander21c> ok yo lo mañamo
<xander21c> llamo
<xander21c> .P
<diegoe> nxvl: vas a ir a donde los comechados?
<nxvl> diegoe: estoy en clases
<nxvl> diegoe: si la tia toma lista temprano voy
<diegoe> me avisas pes
<nxvl> q pa ir?
<diegoe> pa animarme
<diegoe> xD
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> pero es abierto o nos van a joder para entrar?
<diegoe> se supone q es con inscripción, pero la argolla de siempre funciona
<diegoe> soy expositor, así q tengo pase libre
<nxvl> yo no
<diegoe> sí pero no creo q hagan chongo
<nxvl> cuando expones y de q?
<diegoe> django el jueves
<nxvl> asumi
<nxvl> diegoe: btw, mako es una porqueria de gente
<diegoe> como
<nxvl> diegoe: me he cagado de risa con el, pero es mas malaspectoso
<nxvl> todo hippie
<nxvl> si te cruzas en algun lugar del mundo con un ignite, anda
<nxvl> es kewl
<nxvl> charlas de 5 minutos sobre algo nuevo
<diegoe> cool
<nxvl> mako hablo de revealingerrors.com
<nxvl> kewl site
<nxvl> y tim o'reilly de los alpha geeks
<diegoe> hoy es el taller de desktop
<diegoe> ese está bueno para trollear
<nxvl> ya ta tomando lista
<nxvl> pero tengo clase a las 7
<nxvl> :(
<nxvl> me fui
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-16
<viperhoot> fidel castro es ubuntero!! : http://america.cubaminrex.cu/Actualidad/2008/Septiembre/Anuncian1.html
<viperhoot> hahahah
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<P3L|C4N0> dice →que lucharon por la igualdad y derechos humanos de los ciudadanos en sus países
<P3L|C4N0> ese tio restringe el uso de internet y por tanto dererchos
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> asi engañan haha
<P3L|C4N0> :P
<viperhoot> anunciado el free software day 2008 ;)
<waltico> viperhoot, y las expos ya están definidas ?
<viperhoot> estamos en esas por ahora
<viperhoot> waltico:  xander seguro que ya tiene algo masomenos definido
<waltico> viperhoot, me gustaria dar una charla si es que faltan puntas... avisan noma ^_^
<viperhoot> waltico: ponte pa voluntario pe! http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pKs5937xeiqG-7yFNIb-pfg
<waltico> viperhoot, listo!
<waltico> gracias ^^
<viperhoot> imagino q deberia haber un campo donde se pueda indicar que tipo de apoyo se quiere dar... pero en fin.. seguro q xander te contacta
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> cuanta gente
<xander21c> pero nadie habla
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> xander21c: como sabes que no hablan?
<MagicFab> si, quiero saber ?
<MagicFab> ;)
<xander21c> nxvl: xq soy ubuntu member y psiquico
<nxvl> heh
<xander21c> nxvl: traes tu netbook ?
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> voa pensarlo
<xander21c> .P
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> nxvl: ya estoy viendo lo de django :) hasta ahora ningun error
<nxvl> viste, django es facil
<xander21c> estoy en la parte donde me explica lo dev server
<nxvl> tut1?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> dummy proof
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> todo el tutorial es dummy proof
<nxvl> por eso te dije q te mandes nomas
<xander21c> hummm , no se como tomar eso ultimo
<xander21c> :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> me referia a que no es dificil
<nxvl> osea esta todo bien explicado, sensillo
<nxvl> en reallida django en general es dommy proof
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> kien como uds q tienen ganas de programar :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: :D
<nxvl> programar es kewl
<nxvl> y divertido a menos que sea perl
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si ... pero yo no programo hace tiempo y no se me ocurre que programar.. asi que ya no programo
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: mis habilidades de programar estan algo oxidadas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si ... pero yo no programo hace tiempo y no se me ocurre que programar.. asi que ya no programo
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, pucha las mias estan recontra oxidadas, no programo hace como 2 años
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ya encontraras en que malgastar tu tiempo
<nxvl> yo ahora paro programando script para hacerme la vida mas facil casi a diario
<nxvl> entre shell y python tan que se turnan para salvarme la vida
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si yo quiero regresar a aprender python pero no se me ocurre que programar... y quiero practica shell scripting de nuevo.. pero igual ando con la emnte vacia
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> cuando empiezes a hacer sysadmining se te van a ocurrir TANTAS cosas que hacer
<nxvl> sobretodo si manejas 2+ servers
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si lo se.. pero como ahora ando de vago.. no tengo nada que hacer, aunque ya tengo un par de proyectos open source en mente
<RoAkSoAx> y tan relacionados a las ideas que pondre en brainstorm para pedir el sponsorship...
<nxvl> xander21c: que fue del spameo a las listas?
<xander21c> ya lo envie
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> has hablado con rudy/cesar/diego?
<xander21c> diego,
<nxvl> xander21c: oe, toy yendo para alla
<setup> nxvl,  adonde
<MagicFab> nxvl ?
 * xander21c tengo sueño
<setup> xander21c, por qio
<setup> muxho sexo
<setup> seguro
<setup> eso si es agotador
<solitario007> Holas
<solitario007> saben cual es el programa para el freedom day?
<xander21c> se publicara mas tarde ﻿solitario007
<xander21c> P3L|C4NO http://www.revosoft.com.ar/geeki/2008/09/11/lhc/
<P3L|C4N0> aer
<P3L|C4N0> xD
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-17
<xander21c> Holas
<diegoe> xander21c: \o
<xander21c> diegoe: q haciendo
<diegoe> nada, regresando de chismear en indecopi
<xander21c> q novelas, mas de lo mismo?
<diegoe> asu mare oe el cd q me dieron tiene un rayón pero imposible hacerlo de casuela
<diegoe> arrugo a ponerlo en la laptop
<xander21c> jaja q se supone trae el subir
<xander21c> el cd
<xander21c> diegoe: y q tal van hacer los talleres o ya microsoft los negocio como a OLPC
<diegoe> me parece q bien... aunque creo q algunas preguntas las han podido contestar mejor
<diegoe> pero bueeeeeeeeeeh
<diegoe> normal ah
<diegoe> está bien, hay buen ambiente
<diegoe> buen clima
<xander21c> hay fotos?
<diegoe> nop, nada memorable
<diegoe> un auditorio
<diegoe> unos dudes
<diegoe> todos tecnitontos del estado, enternados, etc
<xander21c> jaja
<waltico> diegoe, que arrogancia la tuya xD
<diegoe> por qué
<ratasxy> hola
<Calpe> hola
<Calpe> alguien por ahi?
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente
<RoAkSoAx> hola GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> Hola que tal como estan las cosas por aqui
<GNU-Linux> de que me perdi durante mis vacaciones
<RoAkSoAx> pues nada en realidad
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<GNU-Linux> aja
<len-bin> hola
<len-bin> ustedes sabes del evento de ubuntu este sabado 20
<len-bin> llame ala universidad continental estan mas perdidos
<len-bin> hola
<len-bin> Software Freedom Day '08
<len-bin> bueno espero salga todo bien ese evento
<len-bin> saludos
<len-bin> chaufa
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-18
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente como estan
<mib_8tnbqz> Quien puede ayudarme a actualizar mi clamav en ubuntu 6.06
<mib_8tnbqz> quiero comandos????????
<nxvl> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<diego_Gambas> hola hay alguien con quien hablar aqui sobre linux???
<RoAkSoAx> hola diego_Gambas
<RoAkSoAx> en q podemos ayudarte :)
<xander21c> neosergio
<xander21c> q fue??
<neosergio> que tal xander21c
<neosergio> ahi ps mas problemas
<nxvl> neosergio: con q o q?
<neosergio> hay un tipejo aqui
<neosergio> en la institutcion
<neosergio> que tiene la caracteristica de molestar y fregar todo cuando no esta involucrado
<nxvl> siempre hay de esos
<neosergio> bueno este pata, ha jodido tanto
<neosergio> el primer problema fue el proyector
<neosergio> nos negaron el proyector
<neosergio> solucion: llevarlo desde huancayo
<neosergio> ahora el otro problema no nos quieren dar sillas
<neosergio> solucion: estamos buscando auspiciadores
<neosergio> todo esto ha sido motivado por este tipo
<neosergio> la pregunta era si es que hay tanto problema se cancela o lo hacemos sin sillas en el piso no ma
<neosergio> en la noche entro, estan que me cierran la coneccion aqui
<neosergio> ahi hablamos con mas calma
<neosergio> bytes
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-19
<VulKnO> hola
<xander21c> Holas
<VulKnO> Hola a todos
<xander21c> nos leemos en 20 minutos
<VulKnO> una pregunta se puede ejecutar asp en apache2?
<redrebel> creo que hay un module para correr asp en apache
<mact> saludos que tales
<xander21c> Holas
<mact> hola
<mact> dime
<mact> de casualidad
<mact> asististe al evento del plug?
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> no pude
<mact> puxa yo tampoco
<mact> queria saber si alguien podria facilitarme la informacion que se distribuyo ahi
<xander21c> entra a #linux-plug
<mact> ok gracias
<viperhoot> xander21c, no te ha salido una actualización del flash estos dias ?
<xander21c> en winbug$ si
<viperhoot> ubuntu ?
<xander21c> aun no
<viperhoot> desde que instalé esa actualización mi firefox se cierra de la nada
<viperhoot> cuidado porsiaca
<xander21c> gereralemente demoran un poco
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> maso
<xander21c> voy a ver mi log a ver q instale la ultima vez
<viperhoot> lo feo es que ahora nosé como corregir ese error
<xander21c> usa opera
<viperhoot> xander21c, lo usas ? que tal va ?
<xander21c> de vez en cuando
<xander21c> bueno corre bien
<viperhoot> voy a probar
<xander21c> lo tengo para probar los html q hago
<viperhoot> oks
<viperhoot> bueh... regreso, ya bajé el segundo capitulo de prison break s04 :D
<xander21c> los pruebo en Opera, Firefox , IE6 t ahora en chrown
<viperhoot> chrome...
<viperhoot> yo sigo esperando google talk para linux xS
<xander21c> yo estoy esperando los ep de Battlestar Galactica Season 4
<viperhoot> ta que denuevo se cerró mi firefox haha
<xander21c> jaja
<viperhoot> xander21c, puedes entrar a esta web? www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/95743
<viperhoot> ubuntu-es está inaccesible para mi
<xander21c> no se puede
<viperhoot> y se supone que alli está mi solución haha
<xander21c> jaja
<viperhoot> parece que es un problema con el plugin de vlc
<viperhoot> raro... si vuelve a suceder ya abro un nuevo hilo
<viperhoot> buehh ahi regreso luego
<xander21c> viperhoot
<xander21c> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8782
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> ahh jajaja
<viperhoot> si lo vi
<viperhoot> es bien parecido
<linuxsope> que tal como estan
<viperhoot> saludos linuxsope
<viperhoot> yo pelandome de frio
<linuxsope> que tal los saludo desde mexico espero se encuentren bien
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope holas
<linuxsope> oigan no se pero se parece que esta un poco lento el chat
<xander21c> como estan x ta tierra del chile con carne :)
<viperhoot> hmmm es asi xP
<linuxsope> a veces bien y a veces mal
<linuxsope> algunas cosas estan patas pa rriba aki
<linuxsope> hay demasiada violencia
<linuxsope> esta algo pesado el ambiente
<linuxsope> pero primero dios pronto mejoren las cosas y diganme que tal esta todo por alla
<viperhoot> hmmmm a tener cuidado nada más
<xander21c> xq aca tambien esta algo de cabeza, subieron los precios de los alimentos y esta movido por lo que somo anfitriones de la APEC
<linuxsope> me da gusto encontrar una pagina dedicada a un SO que nos apasiona como linux
 * xander21c Linux Rules
<viperhoot> linuxsope, y la comunidad ubuntera en méxico ?
<linuxsope> creo que es parte de la no se como llamarla
<linuxsope> maldicion o cruz con la que tenemos que cargar todos los paises de latinoamerica
<linuxsope> la pobreza y los peores gobiernos que les pueden tocar a los pueblos
<linuxsope> pues fijate viper que casi no hay pagina de linux por aki
<viperhoot> linuxsope, ubuntu-mx ?
<linuxsope> habia hace tiempo una pagina pero tuvieron problemas para poder subir su pagina no tenian
<linuxsope> donde alojarla y la verdad es que ya no he sabido de ella
<viperhoot> hace un tiempo conversé con quien era el admin del loco mexicano
<linuxsope> me creeras viper que entro mas a ubuntu-es.org y a la de tuxpepino
<viperhoot> si, tenian problemas con el hosting, pero crei que ya lo habian solucionado
<viperhoot> hahha
<linuxsope> que ya la va a dejar parece a la deriva
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope:: http://mx.planetalinux.org/
<linuxsope> espero y que hayan podido solucionar su pagina
<viperhoot> linuxsope, http://ubuntumexico.org/
<linuxsope> orale ustedes saben mas de pagina aki en mexico que yo que soy de aki
<xander21c> el mundo globalizado
<viperhoot> hahah
<linuxsope> y que onda que te dijo el loco de la pagina viper
<linuxsope> y ustedes por lo que veo estan bien organizados
<linuxsope> me da gusto
<viperhoot> no tenian hosting porque la politica ahora para los locos, es que solo tienen hosting los locos oficiales
<linuxsope> que distros usan
<viperhoot> xander21c, usa centos :P
<linuxsope> pero dices que ya arreglaron su problema
<linuxsope> porque parece que estaban haciendo su vaquita para que siguiera en funciones su página
<viperhoot> linuxsope, por lo visto estan tratando de revivirla
<xander21c> yo Ubuntu Hardy y en la oficina CentOS, pero casi ni lo toco
<linuxsope> voy a darle una visita a la pagina para ver que onda
<linuxsope> yo tambien hace una semana hice una instalación limpia de hardy
<linuxsope> tenia la 7.10 con windows vista
<linuxsope> pero windows ni lo usaba y ahora tengo todo mi disco duro solo con hardy
<linuxsope> lo deje al tiro como decimos aki
<linuxsope> en su página que podria encontrar manuales
<xander21c> mi portatil nunca arranco vista, directo renació con hardy
<linuxsope> orale que padre
<xander21c> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Documentaci%C3%B3n
<linuxsope> nunca pense que con linux podria tener tantas aplicaciones
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope: tengo unos en mi HD, pero tengo q fijarme si son creative commons o de distribución libre antes de subirlos a mi blog
<linuxsope> es increible todo lo que puedo hacer con mi distro estoy mas que fascinado
<linuxsope> tienes blog orale
<viperhoot> linuxsope, claro, bien podrias compartir con más gente en méxico, es la idea
<linuxsope> como se llama tu blog
<linuxsope> para visitarlo
<xander21c> http://xander21c.wordpress.com
<linuxsope> fijate que aki en mexico y más que nada en mi estado por lo que veo son pocas las personas que usan linux
<xander21c> aca esta nuestro planeta , alli tambien esta el de viperhoot
<xander21c> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/planeta
<linuxsope> cuando ven mi escritorio y todas las cosas que le he instalado a muchas les gusta
<linuxsope> pero pocas tienen paciencia para estar buscandole una y otra vez si a la primera no te sale como quieres
<xander21c> la costumbre del facilismo
<linuxsope> otra cosa que también me saco de onda es que en su país por lo que veo tienen conferencias
<linuxsope> no se cursos al publico para que se adentren en linux
<linuxsope> aca en mi pais solo he visto que lo hacen en méxico en el distrito federal
<linuxsope> pero no en varios estados de mi país
<linuxsope> como les comentaba no es muy conocido todavia el sistema
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope: de que parte de Mexico eres?
<linuxsope> soy de un estado del sur de méxico que se llama oaxaca
<linuxsope> es un estado que no tiene grandes industrias como en otros estados
<Ju4npE> se pronuncua wajaca
<linuxsope> tal vez es uno de los tres estados más pobres de mi país
<Ju4npE> ?
<linuxsope> pero eso si esta padre
<viperhoot> linuxsope, en un principio nada es fácil, aún a nosotros como equipo a veces es dificil la planificación de eventos, es cuestión de hecharle ganas y reunirse con un par de amigos y organizarlo
<Ju4npE> pronuncua/pronuncia
<linuxsope> tiene playas muy lindas
<xander21c> Yo soy de Lima
<linuxsope> disculpen se me acabo la pila de la lap
<linuxsope> oye xander podrias ayudarme por favor
<linuxsope> fijate que tengo un problema con multimedia
<linuxsope> cuando oigo videos en youtube
<linuxsope> ya no puedo oir después ni musica ni videos en alguna aplicación como vlc o totem
<linuxsope> no sabes a que se puede deber
<xander21c> dejame probar
<linuxsope> sale gracias
<xander21c> capaz el flash, xq no estoy probando y no tengo problemas
<linuxsope> podria ser el fash
<linuxsope> o podria ser directamente los codecs para multimedia ??
<linuxsope> cuando hice mi instalación limpia de hardy le estuve instalando creo que demás
<linuxsope> algunos codec también de mencoder
<linuxsope> no sabes si hay algun comando para que te diga que podria estar mal
<xander21c> humm quieta los q pusiste de mas y pruebas
<xander21c> sino reinstala el flash
<linuxsope> eso voy a hacer
<viperhoot> linuxsope, es el flash
<viperhoot> he tenido el mismo problema
<viperhoot> pera busco donde te explican como arreglarlo
<viperhoot> de hecho es el flash y el pulseaudio q no se entienden bien
<viperhoot> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/solucionar-problemas-de-pulseaudioflash-en-ubuntu-hardy-heron-por-fin/
<xander21c> q placa tiene tu laptop ﻿linuxsope
<linuxsope> muchas gracias viper que buena onda
<linuxsope> eso tiene que ser xander estoy seguro que eso es
<linuxsope> porque cuando instale hardy y luego flash
<linuxsope> todo funcionaba bien
<linuxsope> lo malo vino cuando instale los codecs
<linuxsope> gracias viper
<viperhoot> prueba que pasa
<diegoe> reinstala xp
<diegoe> es lo mejor q puedes hacer por ti y tu familia
<viperhoot> diegoe, hahaha bashura
<linuxsope> oye viper recomiendas usar el virtualbox
<diegoe> ya ves
<diegoe> no estaba lejos lo q dije
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<linuxsope> es seguro instalarlo
<viperhoot> linuxsope, virtualbox es como la última puerta
<viperhoot> para que necesitas instalarlo ?
<linuxsope> pues mis hermanos algunas veces quieren o necesitan usar windows
<linuxsope> pero no me late o no se no le tengo confianza usarlo
<viperhoot> en todo caso create una partición aparte
<viperhoot> asi pueden escoger y tendrás un rendimiento mejor en ambos
<linuxsope> lo que no quiero es tener windows usando parte de mi disco duro
<linuxsope> quiero todo el disco para linux
<viperhoot> beuno, en ese caso si
<linuxsope> creo que ya me diste una buena razón para no instalar el virtualbox
<viperhoot> virtualbox te recomiendo
<viperhoot> o al menos es una solución
<linuxsope> pero todo lo de microsoft me da desconfianza
<linuxsope> por los virus
<linuxsope> y etc
<viperhoot> eso si
<linuxsope> asi estoy bien con mi sistema libre de cualquier cosa que le haga mal gracias
<viperhoot> pero hay veces en que necesitas un programa que solo corre en windows
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope: yo sus Virtualbox, es facil de usar y me sirve
<linuxsope> tendre que usar la de escritorio que tenemos
<xander21c> pero yo soy el unico q usa mi lap
<viperhoot> yo por ejemplo... hasta q no haya algo que reemplace a itunes en lo que a buena gestion el ipod se refiere.. no tengo alternativa
<linuxsope> y lo recomiendas
<linuxsope> ipod
<linuxsope> que tal se vende por alla el iphone 3G
<linuxsope> aki es un robo a plena luz del dia
<viperhoot> linuxsope, no es muy diferente aqui
<linuxsope> ya ni la muelan
<linuxsope> lo compraron?
<linuxsope> yo mejor sigo con mi treo
<xander21c> yo toy feliz con mi sony ericcson w200i q al conectarlo a ubuntu lee ambas memorias sin problemas
<linuxsope> y si alguna dia me animo a cambiar compraria otro cel que no sea tan restrictivo en muchos aspectos
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope: probe el iphone pero esperaba mas
<linuxsope> para los sony erickson hay muchas aplicaciones
<linuxsope> desde juegos hasta aplicaciones de ofimatica y etc
<linuxsope> encontre hace un tiempo una página buenisisma
<linuxsope> lastima que se me fueron todos mis favoritos con mi ubuntu 7.10
<xander21c> ;P
<xander21c> :P
<linuxsope> si la encuentro la mando por este medio
<linuxsope> mejor compraria el iphone de segunda generación y me conectaria con wifi en cualquier lado
<xander21c> para tal caso mejor el ipod touch
<linuxsope> el servicio de datos para 3G esta algo caro todavia
<linuxsope> oigan y a que se dedican
<xander21c> bueno, me toca dormir, yo soy soporte tecnico en una empresa de comercio exterior y en mis ratos libres
<xander21c> soy Batman :)
<linuxsope> chido xander cuidate y mucho gusto
<viperhoot> también fugo
<viperhoot> mañana hay elecciones en mi universidad..y tengo que sabotear un rato las cosas xP
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<linuxsope> sale viper mil gracias por la página
<viperhoot> un saludo linuxsope ;)
<linuxsope> estamos en contacto cuates nos vemos cuidense y mucho gusto
<xander21c> ﻿linuxsope:  si encuenetras la pagina de los apps para sony ericcson plz mandame la a ﻿ xander21c AT ubuntu DOT com
 * xander21c buenas noches a todos
<xander21c> para que se entretengan un rato http://www.movieweb.com/news/27/31327.php
<viperhoot> saludos xander21c avisas como queda lo del sfd, ya mande el mail para el domingo
<linuxsope> sale espero encontrarla me cae que te va a gustar esa página para poner al tiro tu cel
<linuxsope> sale nos vemos carnalitos
<viperhoot> nxvl, reunas desde este domingo
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<Moderno> hola
<Moderno> ahi alguin que se bueno con los celulares o que sepa algun programa para celulares para hackear-los
<mib_disczy> hola
<mib_disczy> alguien despierto
<mib_disczy> creo que nadie
<setup> hola gente de ubunt
<xander21c> Holas
<setup> hola xander21c , mañana el software  day
<xander21c> si
<setup> que no vedades va vver
<setup> quien se va a presentar
<setup> va ver grupo de cumbia
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> y Leysi Suarez con la bandera
<setup> jejje
<xander21c> con la bandera de ubuntu
<xander21c> Holas nxvl rdavila
<rdavila> ehlo xander21c
<nxvl> xander21c: q fue? hablaste con sergio?
<xander21c> no se conecto ayer pero me dijo si seguia el roche q me manda un mail
<xander21c> asumo q debe estar en camino xq estaba en Huancayo
<xander21c> nxvl: hasta donde estoy enterado todo sigue en pie para mañana
<ricaldi> hola
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke novelas
<viperhoot> habla
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> hay reuna este domingo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si si vi :P
<viperhoot> aparte de eso
<viperhoot> nada
<viperhoot> ahh el alpha 6 creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, suavena
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke fue no presentaste idea en brainstorm?
<viperhoot> y mañana el evento del fsd :D
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> jaja
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, alucina q tuve una genial idea mientras se me hiba el sueño en la madrugada
<RoAkSoAx> en lema?
<viperhoot> pero al despertarme ni rastros de que era
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si, en lima
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, por eso cuando tengas esas ideas tienes ke apuntarlas al toke
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y tas en lima pal SFD?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si, desde ahora con mi bloc al lado
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, viajo a lima para el lanzamiento de intrepid, por ahora no puede
<viperhoot> puedo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cuando es el lanzamiento? :P
<viperhoot> fines de octubre
<viperhoot> asi que seguro lo realizamos la primera semana de noviembre o por ahi
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a sha... ta ke necesito viajar facil viajo
<RoAkSoAx> ya no tengo razon pa ir a lima
<RoAkSoAx> porque cambié de master
<RoAkSoAx> asi q ya no necesito ir alima a dar exdamen
<viperhoot> como asi ?
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> igual anda pe.. pa hueving
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, para la U en USA necesitaba un examen que se llama GRE (q es como examen de adimision) pero como ahora ya no quiero hacer MS en Computer Science sino en Telecommunications & Networking
<RoAkSoAx> ya no necesito ese GRE
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke al toke noma
<viperhoot> mejor
<viperhoot> mejor no ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, siiii en parte si en parte no
<viperhoot> digo.. porque ya no quieres en computer science ?
<RoAkSoAx> pq en MS in CS, podia hacer PhD.. pero en el de redes, el PhD es en ing. electronica y no corre
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, porq... no me veo mucho como programador.. y en CS necesitas full programacion
<viperhoot> eso si
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe, y yo prefiero todo lo que es redes y eso.. asi que mejor por el otro
<viperhoot> lo haces en usa ?
<viperhoot> cual ? :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cual U?? Florida International University (en Miami.. osea full juerga :D:D:D
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> ta que todos ya acaban creo
<viperhoot> :S
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha si pe, yo ya me kiero ir mas bien pq aka toy de vago
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> por aqui amenazan con otra huelga
<viperhoot> estoy con la duda de .. salirme de una buena vez o no
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo iba a aplicar pa una chamba ahi en la mina en cajamarca
<RoAkSoAx> pero me dio flojera
<viperhoot> buaaa
<viperhoot> monse
<viperhoot> pagan bien
<viperhoot> ahorita van a explotar otra nueva creo
<viperhoot> pero es pa vivir con frio todo el tiempo haha
<viperhoot> ya me quito.. la barriga llama
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, asi?? si pero primero quiero ver lo de USA bien y ya tener TODO
<RoAkSoAx> listo pa irme a usa
<RoAkSoAx> y luego empiezo a chambear
<RoAkSoAx> y oks habalmos tio
<viperhoot> claor mejor
<viperhoot> nos leemos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sabes cuando dicen a quienes les darán sponsorship pal UDS?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: mmm aer
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y te dan sponsorship dependiendo a cuantos + tienes tu idea de brainstorm?
<nxvl> ah?
<nxvl> te dan sponsorship dependiendo si a canonical/la comunidad le interesa tu propuesta
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea, en brainstorm tu apoyas la idea o no.. verdad?? el sponsorship se basará en eso?
<RoAkSoAx> oh ok
<nxvl> me imagino que en tu caso rick es el que va a decidir
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mas bien te cuento que apliqué a Translators Coordinator
<nxvl> te llamaron?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no
<nxvl> eso demora en vdd
<RoAkSoAx> mandaron un emailq ue si en 3 semanas no se contactaban conmigo, ke ya me olvidara
<nxvl> el proceso de contratacion de canonical sobretodo para el platform team es interminable
<RoAkSoAx> si debe ser
<RoAkSoAx> esperemos pues que cumplidas las 3 semanas se contacten o algo :S
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, bueno mas bien, te mando correo para pedir el mentor nuevamente o a huats?
<nxvl> a la lista
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<nxvl> motu-mentoring-reception@reponses.net
<RoAkSoAx> yanto
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<RoAkSoAx> thnks
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-20
<viperhoot> pregunta, han tenido ultimamente una actualización de flash ?
<genelyk> yo no
<genelyk> y eso q todolos dias reviso
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> seguro mis repota ya   caducaron     ...
<neosergio> ya estoy en el local :D
<neosergio> apura muki
<neosergio> la gente se ha perdido
<neosergio> solo hay 8 puntas :P
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> que tal el freedom day
<neosergio> ahora esta hablando nxvl
<ratasxy> que ta diciendo neosergio, acerca de que
<neosergio> hablando sobre el proceso de lanzamiento de ubuntu
<neosergio> aunque para ser preciso ahora ya esta respondiendo preguntas
<neosergio> de la fanaticada
<ratasxy> puxa si no estaria en arequipa, estaria aya neosergio
<neosergio> :)
<neosergio> ta haciendo frio
<ratasxy> hol viperhoot estas en el freedom
<viperhoot> hola ratasxy hmm no, un poco lejos de alli
<ratasxy> a
<viperhoot> como a 1000km :D
<ratasxy> en donde estas viperhoot
<viperhoot> cajamarca
<viperhoot> bueno.. me fui
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-21
<viperhoot> nxvl: una pregunta, elmo es un sysadmin de canonical ?
<viperhoot> hmm cierto, ya es media noche por el otro extremo
<Ads1> hola
<Ads1> :)
<viperhoot> hahaha Ads1 muy tarde pa llegar
<viperhoot> en fin.. ya salgo, ahi nos leemos
<viperhoot> Ads1, mañana reuna , no lo olvides ;)
<Ads1> si a las 8
<Ads1> :P
<Ads1> bueno esta muerto toz
<Ads1> que descargue el ogg y me piro toz hehe
<Ads1> nos vemos a las 8
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, que hay loca, a las 8 es la reuna no?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, haha hablas, si pe
<viperhoot> 8pm
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> regreso mas tarzan tonces
<viperhoot> oks
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, holas, que bueno que terminaste configurandolo
<GNU-Linux> Hola
<GNU-Linux> que novedades por aqui
<viperhoot> hmmm ahorita nada
<viperhoot> haciendo hora hasta que empiece la reunión
<GNU-Linux> al parecer todo se hara a las 8
<GNU-Linux> si no queda de otra
<viperhoot> yep
<viperhoot> yo por mientras voy haciendo unos arreglos a un par de cosas que quiero mostrar para la noche
<GNU-Linux> sobre
<viperhoot> un wiki
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux>  pro cierto como queda ese post sobre el voluntariado para dar las charlas de ubuntu en iquitos
<viperhoot> hmmm nose
<viperhoot> alguien se puso de voluntairo, pero aun no hay respuestas de quien lo solicitó
<viperhoot> de hecho la solicitud se hizo hace tiempo ya
<viperhoot> capaz y ya se olvidó :p
<GNU-Linux> tambien me he puesto de voluntario
<GNU-Linux> :p
<GNU-Linux> haber si lo lee
<viperhoot> hehe si ps
<GNU-Linux> y se hace despues del lanzamiento de I.I
<viperhoot> seguro
<viperhoot> para el lanzamiento de intrepid también habrá un evento
<viperhoot> por cierto, fuiste al evento del free software day ?
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> infaltable
<GNU-Linux> y eso que me entere casi dos dias antes
<GNU-Linux> ya que me encontraba de viaje
<GNU-Linux> y no tenia acceso a internet
<viperhoot> ahh chevere
<viperhoot> quisiera ver las fotos de ese dia, yo no pude estar presente
<GNU-Linux> solo tome un par las baterias de la camara se revelaron
<GNU-Linux> :d
<GNU-Linux> :-D
<viperhoot> crisis
<GNU-Linux> pero michael tomo fotos
<GNU-Linux> con su camara
<viperhoot> si pe
<viperhoot> ojalá las cuelgue pronto
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> pro cierto una pregunta que tanto sabes de mailwatch
<GNU-Linux> estoy teniendo un pequeño problema con el mailwatch
<viperhoot> hehe nada
<viperhoot> nunca lo he usado
<viperhoot> facil alguien en la lista puede ayudarte
<GNU-Linux> naa
<GNU-Linux>  primero veo en san google
<viperhoot> mejor
<GNU-Linux> primero hay que buscar
<GNU-Linux> luego a preguntar
<Genelyk> la    olaaaaa     _o\  \o\  lol /o/ /o_
<GNU-Linux> Hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> Hola man
<GNU-Linux> que novedades
<Genelyk> aki leyendo un rato
<GNU-Linux> bien ah
<GNU-Linux> de paso esperando para la reunion
<Genelyk> pero si comienza a las 8
<Genelyk> y como estamos en peru comensara a las 8.30
<GNU-Linux> je
<GNU-Linux> las 8 son las 8
<GNU-Linux> el qeu llegue tarde se pierde la primera parte
<GNU-Linux>  hay que ser puntuales
<Genelyk> kajajaja
<Genelyk> lo malo q aka se llena a las 8
<GNU-Linux> :-D
<Genelyk> y no puedo entrar exacto a las 8
<Genelyk> y dalee con estos !! ,
<Genelyk> un cd rayado y hongeado,  quiere q la pc lea
<Genelyk> -.- solo por q la radio lee algunas cositas, cree q la compu lo va a leer
<GNU-Linux> jaja :-D
<GNU-Linux> :P
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> Hi men
<GNU-Linux> Hola man
<xander21c> Q novelas?
<Genelyk> bah, pensaba q windows 7, seria uan revolucion, y  leo q , no se cambiara el kernel para mantener " compatibilidad con windows vista"
<GNU-Linux> ahi buscando solucion a una vainacha en el mailwatch
<viperhoot> bueno.. ahi nos leemos en la noche
<Genelyk> uhmm ,  no encuentro un manual para VNC via  ip
<Genelyk> wajaja,  adios sugar
<Genelyk> Perú, ha sido el primero en conseguir OLPC (One Laptop Per Child) con Windows XP preinstalado como sistema operativo, el acuerdo se da en virtud de un programa impulsado por Microsoft con el Gobierno Peruano, que busca mejorar la Educación, acortar la brecha digital y facilitar el acceso a la información de los estudiantes del Perú
<Genelyk> :'( el mundo se burla de peru
<Ju4npE> eso
<Ju4npE> :P
<Ju4npE> no se burla, tiene lastima de que tengamos unos funcionarios tan webones
<Genelyk> Alan tiene la culpa , de elegir a ese ministro  chino para educacion , q no comprende el español
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-14
<Ddiods> Buenas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando toy arreglando un FTBFS, y hay warnings del lintian, debo arreglarlos?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> acuerdate: ahora lo q subas lleva tu firma, por ende es tu responsabilidad, si a alguien no le gusta, cagas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok thanks ;)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, por eso pero solo pensaba arreglar warnings como deprecated dh_desktop y cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
<nxvl> ping
<nxvl> bueno, pong
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, el diff.gz importa en bugfixeS?? y que debe contener exactamente?
<nxvl> WTFQ?
<nxvl> no sabes q es el diff.gz?
<nxvl> zcat *.diff.gz | lsdiff
<nxvl> o lsdiff -z *.diff.gz
<RoAkSoAx> si se que el diff.gz tienne todos los cambios que Ubuntu aplica al paquete, pero a lo que voy es que si son los cambios de tooooooooooodo?
<nxvl> ah soi
<nxvl> si*
<nxvl> ahi esta el rules, changelog, control, etc...
<nxvl> es simplemente el diferencial entre upstream y el paquete
<nxvl> osea la diferencia entre el orig.tar.gz y el paquete
<RoAkSoAx> a ya ya
<RoAkSoAx> incluyendo los cambios que debian haya hecho anteriormente
<RoAkSoAx> +mis cambios
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> osea tu podrias solo tener el diff.gz y el orig.tar.gz y eso ya es un paquete
<nxvl> solo descomprimes el orig.tar.gz, le aplicas el diff.gz
<nxvl> y listo, el paquete iwalito a si hubieras hecho dpkg-source -x
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya ahora otra cosa, si digamos debian saca una revision -2 con un fix para FTBFS y 20 cambios mayormente en paqueteria y para limpiar warnings de compilacion, despues del FF, puedo pedir un sync o es mejor que yo aplique el patch del FTBFS
<RoAkSoAx> o digo, seria mejor pedir un sync
<RoAkSoAx> o solo aplicar el cambio de FTBFS
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> depende de los cambios
<nxvl> ponte, yo ahorita acabo de syncronizar un paquete q tenia varios cambios
<nxvl> pero era ininstalable sino
<nxvl> preguntale a colin en -devel
<nxvl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-September/008709.html
<nxvl> ese sincronizo ahorita
<nxvl> solo x el cambio de glib
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-16
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, para hacer un security fix, lo hace el security team o clauiqer motu cuando quiera?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> necesitas sponsorship del security team para q vaya a -security
<nxvl> CREO q lo subes a -proposed
<nxvl> no me acuerdo como es la waa
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, right, pero por ej. ya aplicaron un security fix ne debian, entonces para karmic solo hago un merge, pero pa las anteriores distribuciones, aplico el parche y hago lo que tu dices?
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre thanks
<nxvl> si yo q tengo los accesos para publicar lo que quiera no lo hago
<nxvl> y pido sponsorship
<nxvl> claro q a mi me dan sponsorship casi a ciegas
<nxvl> ah vdd
<nxvl> buena noticia
<nxvl> FAAAAAAAACIL el UDS es en miami
<nxvl> esta entre miami y dallas
<nxvl> el lunes q mark regrese de vacas deciden
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, buena voz entoncs
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no tendria que viajar xD
<RoAkSoAx> pero si movilizarme para ir a cada lugar :S
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y no iba a ser en portland?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> dallas o miami
<nxvl> parece q descartaron portland
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ojala sea dallas para viajar xD
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, weno kito a jatear. ciaofas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-17
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, ping?
<nxvl_> no hay
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, acabo de leer algo que me confundio. Cuando en un paquete no hay un patch system, los parches que apliquemos deben ser hechos directamente al source y nosotros NO debemos agregar el patch system?
<nxvl_> mmm
<nxvl_> depende de a quien le preguntes
<nxvl> yo suelo crear un patch system (aunque hay cambios donde es pointless, i.e. makefile) y le pido al DM q le incluya un patch system
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok porque a veces me dicen: si son los cambios en el src del programa, aplica un patch con un patch system y si no hay agregalo, y acabo de leer (en un comentario del bug) que si no hay un patch system, que no se debe agregar uno
<nxvl> hay opiniones divididas en eso
<nxvl> la regla general es: usa el patch system que tiene el paquete
<nxvl> si no tiene ninguno escoje uno
<nxvl> pero aca viene el truco:
<nxvl> cambios directos al source se puede considerar un patch system depende del contexto en el q lo veas
<nxvl> lo que dicen es que si ya hay cambios directamente al source del paquete, no uses un ptach system, xq mantenerlo se vuelve un problema
<nxvl> por eso yo sueldo agarrar el paquete de debian, pasar todos los cambios a un patch system, y mandarle el debdiff al DM para q lo cambie
<nxvl> y ser feliz
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya veo entonces eso seria lo mejor
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> en realidad lo q hago es aplicarlo sin patch system, subirlo a ubuntu y luego contactar al DM
<nxvl> pero eso ya depende de ti
<nxvl> pero ten muuuucho cuidado q harto lloron
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea entonces, si no hay patch system mejor aplico directamente el patch al source
<RoAkSoAx> y lo subi
<RoAkSoAx> cosa que no agrego un patch system
<nxvl> SOLO en caso ya haya cambios directos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea solo en casos que ya haya un patch aplicado directamente al source, ahi tambien aplico mi cambio directamente al source?
<RoAkSoAx> (o el parche)
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> xq si el paquete esta intacto, tal cual lo libera upstream, ahi si mete el patch system que quieras
<RoAkSoAx> ah ya veo
<nxvl> todo depende de la situacion, contexto, etc..
<nxvl> es todo un tema
<nxvl> si no encuentras un patch system, simplemente has un lsdiff -x *.diff.gz, y si hay algo que no este dentro de debian/, es xq tiene cambios directamente al paquete
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool thanks
<nxvl> pero no te asustes cuando te digan q metiste la pata ahi, nadie nunca se pone de acuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> hah si pes, si es una confusion tremenda esto de los patchsystems
<RoAkSoAx> le escribire al maintainer de debian a ver si esta considerando utilizar un patch system
<nxvl> no te va a responder
<nxvl> mande un debdiff nomas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, la vez pasada ya le escribi un correo y me respondio. Pero ahora el problema es que el ha hecho un upload con un "fix" para un CVE, pero en realidad no esta aplicando el parche para ese CVE, entonces tb estoy aprovechando para ver eso
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: quien es el DM/
<nxvl> ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, José Miguel Parrella Romero
<RoAkSoAx> bureado
<RoAkSoAx> ta online
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<nxvl> quien sera
<nxvl> habla con el x irc entonces
<nxvl> xq va a ser una conversacion laaaarga
<nxvl> en veneco
<nxvl> es*
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-18
<dantrix> Hola nxvl RoAkSoAx
<dantrix> estoy por enviar un correo a la lista de ubuntu-pe
<dantrix> esta leyendo sobre lo que es un JAM, me entere que el domingo 4 de octubre se celebra un Ubuntu Global Jam
<dantrix> y quizas podria darse un previo, para las personas que como yo no estan muy metidas en esto.
<dantrix> un JAM para fin de mes, en algun aula universitaria, que les parece la idea.
<dantrix> mientras leen y responden ( si es que responden) sigo leyendo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/ES
<dantrix> y http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, puedes proponer eso en la lista. yo personalmente el unico apoyo que puedo brindar es por internet porque no toy en peru
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: gracias, lo estoy redactando
<dantrix> la idea es un pre jam a fin de ems quizas
<dantrix> pero queria consultar si alguien de la lista estaba armando algo para la reunion de mañana del PLUG o en el FSD
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, xander21c esta bien involucardo con el SFD
<dantrix> si lo se
<dantrix> voy a enviarle un mail por privado
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<dantrix> sabes si nxvl estuvo o estara por aca
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx:
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, no se... ni yo lo voe mucho
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: xevere , gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-19
<dantrix> RoAkSoAx: estas por ahi
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-20
<Guest48294> alguien ahi
<migolopolus> algun humano por ahi???
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-20
<andreserl> nxvl, a que hora estas planeando llegar a orlando?
<nxvl> a las 9 creo
<nxvl> aer
<andreserl> AM?
<nxvl> no
<andreserl> el 24
<nxvl> AA 1772
<nxvl> llego a las 20:20
<nxvl> de miami
<nxvl> en ese vuelo
<andreserl> oh ok
<andreserl> nxvl, a que hora llegas a MIA?
<nxvl> 16:25
<andreserl> nxvl, oh ok, el Domingo 24 no?
<nxvl> sep
<andreserl> nxvl, ok entonces te alcanzo en el aeropuerto ;)
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ya somos 3 en el mismo vuelo entonces
<andreserl> nxvl, quien mas esta?
<nxvl> un espanhol de canonical
<nxvl> nuevo
<andreserl> oh ok cool
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-22
<cfoch> Buenas noches
<cfoch> deseo felicitarlos por el nuevo diseño
<cfoch> de la web de Ubuntu Perú
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<viperhoot> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> viperhoot: hola, q tal?
<viperhoot> ahi
<viperhoot> regularon
<viperhoot> muchos trabajos para esta semana :/
<Ddiods> mmm semana dificil?
<Ddiods> trabajos sobre q?
<viperhoot> universidad :)
<Ddiods> el nuevo diseño de la web... quedó excelente ;)
<viperhoot> hehehe si
<viperhoot> aunque a?n faltan algunas cosas por terminar
<viperhoot> aunque la base tal cual , ya est? ;)
<Ddiods> mucho mejor q el último que teniamos
<Ddiods> si algunas cosita como el enlace de Correos.. pero nada grave
<viperhoot> en lo que va de la semana mejora todo ;)
<Ddiods> chvr!
<Ddiods> en q univ estas?
<viperhoot> en cajamarca
<viperhoot> la nacional de cajamarca
<viperhoot> y la privada del norte
<viperhoot> sufriendo sufriendo con los horarios
<Ddiods> estudias en las 2?
<viperhoot> hago el intento :P
<Ddiods> jejeje
<Ddiods> asu.. debe ser pesadazo.. si yo con el estudio y el trabajo no mas estaba a full
<Ddiods> en ambas sistemas?
<viperhoot> no pe
<viperhoot> ser?a aburrido
<viperhoot> heehe
<viperhoot> negocios por el otro lado
<viperhoot> bueno, fugo
<viperhoot> clases en 20 min
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos ;)
<Ddiods> a apurarse.. jeje
<Ddiods> bye
<Ddiods> cdt
<yoster> hey gente peruana?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-23
<RoAkSoAx> nnp/win 18
<RoAkSoAx> -_-
<cfoch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-24
<ChristianAQP> como consigo ubunto
<ChristianAQP> ubuntu
<oskargicast>  
<oskargicast> hola?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tu vuelo es 1772 no?
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: xvre ;)
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ya puse la info en el wiki
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ok, yo recien acabo de mandar un correo para que compren los pasajes
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-19
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-20
<Will> hola
<Will> hola chicos
<Will> alguien aqui
<Guest29971> Spanish
<Guest29971> por que me cambiaron de nick
<Guest29971> pues solo quiero que laguine me diga si Ubuntu usa antivirus
<Guest29971> bueno adios gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-21
<pochomon> buen dia
<Tracker2> hola
<pochomon> buen dia alguien??
<Tracker2> hola  como  estas??
<Tracker2> tienes  un  modem 3g??
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> un billion de timofonica
<Tracker2> billion  de que??
<pochomon> de timofonica (telefonica) XD
<Tracker2> a  ya
<Tracker2> y  estudias ?? o  trabajas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-23
<degoca> buenas tardes ubunteros
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-25
<carlosjdp2585> hola gente
<carlosjdp2585> como va lo de la reunión de hoy
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-17
 * viperhoot se olvido que hoy habia reuna. 
<viperhoot_> Alguien?
<viperhoot> En ese caso sólo notifico qué está realizando la comunidadahora mismo
<viperhoot> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Sep 17 01:23:12 2012 UTC.  The chair is viperhoot. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<viperhoot> La comunidad ahora mismo no tiene muchas actividades
<viperhoot> Sin embargo hemos tenido participación en el software freedom day que se realizo hace unos días.
<viperhoot> Y estamos planificando un evento junto con apesol
<viperhoot> Aun no hay fechas concretas. Pero ni bien tengamos algo más concreto ya lo anunciaremos.
<viperhoot> Promete ser un evento bastante grande :)
<viperhoot> Por otro lado a fines del otro mes se realizará el UDS
<roaksoax> quienes iran?
<roaksoax> alguien va?
<viperhoot> roaksoax: A cual te refieres?
<roaksoax> UDS
<viperhoot> Va JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola
<viperhoot> Y si llegan los papeles de invitación para mañana, yo también o/
<JoseeAntonioR> solo queda que Marianna nos mande el tracking number, y listo
<roaksoax> viperhoot: te dieron sponsorship?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: aplico despues de mil años
<viperhoot> roaksoax: Si.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: cool, pero pa que necesitas los papeles hasta manana?
<roaksoax> viperhoot: mejor sigue con tu reiunon de ahi me cuentas :)
<viperhoot> roaksoax: El miércoles es mi entrevista y sino llegan crisis
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, una ultima noticia
<viperhoot> roaksoax: Meras formalidades.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: y pq no los pudiste pedir digitales y tu los imprimias?
<JoseeAntonioR> no se olviden que el 28 natty llega al EOL
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: los piden en originales, al menos la carta de invitacoin
<roaksoax> ah!
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que aparte de eso, no hay ningun tema que tocar, algo mas que decir, viperhoot?
<viperhoot> roaksoax: A puño y letra piden en la
<viperhoot> Embajada.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Pienso que por ahora no.
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, terminamos.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: hahaaha en serio? que retoricos
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<roaksoax> viperhoot: pero no la pueden mandar a computadora y con firma ?
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<viperhoot> roaksoax: Ah? Como así?
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> JoseBot: #endmeeting
<viperhoot> Jajajaj los
<viperhoot> Lol
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: terminalo, eso ira fuera del log
<viperhoot> #endmeeting
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: solo le puede dar #endmeeting los que hicieron #startmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 17 01:33:08 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-09-17-01.23.moin.txt
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: osea una carta impres,a pero quien la escribi la firma pes
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: y los ops del canal ;)
<roaksoax> k
<viperhoot> Eso tengo ya
<roaksoax> viperhoot: y que es lo que te falta entonces?
<viperhoot> No es lo ideal. Pero igual lo tengo porsiaca.
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: lo que nos falta, la carta de invitacion pero con la firma hecha con lapicero, que es lo que piden
<viperhoot> Falta las reservas de hotel y seguro de viaje
<viperhoot> Envio de un documento que acredite eso
<viperhoot> Que sobrado lo podría obtener por PDF. Pero no mandan :S
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: mind a pm?
<roaksoax> sure
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: por eso pues esa es laoriginal
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, falta eso, y lo que dice viperhoot
<roaksoax> viperhoot: en la carat dice que todo esta pagado o no? no necesitas nada mas
<viperhoot> roaksoax: es que en los requisitos de la embajada si los piden.
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y una carta de HR que diga como esta estructurado Canonical
<roaksoax> tanta webada?
<roaksoax> que atrasados que estan
<viperhoot> roaksoax: Only in Perú fácil.
<roaksoax> viperhoot: si pes, yo tengo una lista de 10 cosas para mandar
<roaksoax> y tb estoy esperando los documentos
<roaksoax> pero solo mando por correo y ya
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: http://www.finlandia.org.pe/public/download.aspx?ID=98414&GUID={9EE99DD6-5D64-4FC4-BC3D-370DE6B886B4} tiene los requisitos
<viperhoot> Ojalá lleguen mañana. Que sino seria un viaje a Lima por las puras :S
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: a verdad que uds estan aplicando ala de finlandia
<roaksoax> yo estoy en la de dinamarca
<roaksoax> han podido aplicar a la de espana tb
<viperhoot> Y a re programar mi cita, eso suponiendo que en la embajada no me hagan problemas por eso
<JoseeAntonioR> huh? por que?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tendrias que ir a hablar personalmente y decir que todo se debe a un retraso del courier
<roaksoax> no pueden cambiar la fecha de entrevista?
<JoseeAntonioR> los de la embajada se pueden poner fastidiosos y hacerle pagar otra vez
<viperhoot> Si. Es un problema
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: que nacionalidad tienes? americana o peruana?
<JoseeAntonioR> o ambas?
<roaksoax> peruana
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos, entonces si necesitas visa
<roaksoax> sip
<viperhoot> Ni modo :S
<viperhoot> Chocheras ya salgo.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: bueno, suerte, y buen viaje!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Si es que viajo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, vendrias en avion?
<viperhoot> Avisas Porfa
<JoseeAntonioR> si, te aviso
<viperhoot> No creo. En avión si no podría cancelar.
<viperhoot> No podría.
<viperhoot> Esperar que todo salga bien. Ya nos leemos mañana o/
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, suerte!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hace cuanto tiempo el council de ubuntu-pe no se junta? (completo)
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffff
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-19
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no quieres hacer mi tarea de historia? :D
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estoy mueeeerto
<viperhoot> recién llego a casa
<viperhoot> sobre qué es?
<JoseeAntonioR> has una historieta sobre el real felipe, minimo 10 viñetas :P
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> tengo un amigo muy bueno en historietas
<viperhoot> @emarts
<JoseBot> viperhoot: Error: "emarts" is not a valid command.
<viperhoot> @ emarts
<JoseBot> viperhoot: Error: "emarts" is not a valid command.
<viperhoot> emarts x/
<viperhoot> por ahí y hasta se lo toma como proyecto personal
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> es para mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> y se tiene que ver nada profesional
<viperhoot> uhhh jajajaj ni a cañones
<JoseeAntonioR> que tratas de hacer con el bot?
<viperhoot> ah no
<viperhoot> es que (arroba)emarts era su cuenta en twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR se desespera
<JoseeAntonioR> tiene que terminar!
<viperhoot> argg estoy re cansado y mucho por hacer aún
<viperhoot> nos espera larga noche x/
<JoseeAntonioR> si!
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me puedo quedar hasta las 3 haciendo esto
<viperhoot> por cierto, que sabes de sergio ?
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mas probable es que no
<viperhoot> uy, y eso ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ni idea, hoy no he escuchado de el
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-20
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: felicitaciones! :)
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: gracias!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola, todo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> como estan las cosas por alla?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-21
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dele las noticias a viperhoot
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: JoseeAntonioR o/
<viperhoot> sobre?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, noticias?
<SergioMeneses> de que
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> del pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> si al parecer si voy a la uds viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno si voy
<SergioMeneses> es fijo ya
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: cool !
<viperhoot> que bueno
<viperhoot> te dieron la visa ?
<SergioMeneses> ahora q no el tramite de la visa no se demore una eternidad
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, primero necesitamos los papeles
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> jejeje
<viperhoot> pensé que ya lo tramitaste
<viperhoot> con JoseeAntonioR seguimos esperando los papeles :S
<JoseeAntonioR> NO LLEGAN!
<viperhoot> sin novedades en eso no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> me desespero!
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le pedi a marianna un tracking number
 * viperhoot se acuerda de esos días… lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no me asuste
<SergioMeneses> mmm... el wow si me esta corriendo lento :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot ustedes cuando solicitaron los papeles?
<SergioMeneses> hace 15 dias o8?
<JoseeAntonioR> aproximado
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: yo tuve que reprogramar mi cita en la embajada, porque sino no me daba el tiempo :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si eso es lo que pone presion xD
<viperhoot> sad but true :(
<Lordofsraam> oye, sin ingles por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, y que pasa si no llega? :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<viperhoot> Lordofsraam: jajajaja descuida ;)
<SergioMeneses> Lordofsraam, jeje
<Lordofsraam> Estoy tratando de practicar mi espanol
<Lordofsraam> :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, al fin como le fue con lo de ubuntu-translations-team?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ya soy parte del team oficial
<viperhoot> aunque desde ese día no he hecho ningún nuevo aporte :/
<viperhoot> falta de tiempo más que nada
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje que te dije!
<SergioMeneses> que te aceptaban
<SergioMeneses> bueno mañana me toca madrugar
<SergioMeneses> asi que nos hablamos mañana señores
<SergioMeneses> que pasen buena noche
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, SergioMeneses!
<viperhoot> o/
<viperhoot> 48 minutos para el terremoto.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: dijeron 1pm
<viperhoot> ni a eso le atino jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> estaria en el cole, que genial!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: indicios del terremoto
<viperhoot> jajaj ahh ?
<viperhoot> como asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: netsplit de hubbard.f.n
<viperhoot> caidos ?
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> recién entiendo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego
<viperhoot> hora de dormir aqui o/
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, felicitaciones!
<SergioMeneses> aprovechando que lo veo :)
 * SergioMeneses lunchtime
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo q salir, no he visto a jorge para darle tu mensaje :S
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-22
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, te hablaste con jorge?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no era muy urgente
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, si, pero no
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> solo para agregar la descipcion de Ivanka
<SergioMeneses> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> sino que cuando andaba conectado no lo vi... y pues tuve que salir de urgencia
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: crisis
<viperhoot> alguna info de parte de marianna ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nada, llame hoy y me contesto Michelle
<JoseeAntonioR> quedo en mandarme el tracking number pero nada
<viperhoot> cuando es tu cita
<JoseeAntonioR> si no habra que llamar a reprogramar
<viperhoot> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> el lunes!
<viperhoot> jajaaj
<viperhoot> ala que miedo
<viperhoot> me pasarías el terror nuevamente a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> pero Marianna ya lo mando
<JoseeAntonioR> ya me dijo
<JoseeAntonioR> y por courier para colmo
<JoseeAntonioR> el problema es que no te dicen que courier como ara llamar
<viperhoot> cuando te confirmó de que SI lo mandó?
<JoseeAntonioR> el 18 me dijo que ya habian sido mandadas
<JoseeAntonioR> y que me buscaria el tracking number
<JoseeAntonioR> pero nada
<viperhoot> eso es hace 3 días !
<viperhoot> 4 !
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<viperhoot> es mucho tiempo :S
<viperhoot> si así estamos nosotros, no me quiero imaginar gente que vive aún más lejos
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<viperhoot> en teoría llegarán mañana no?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> pues eso, a seguir esperando :S
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que lleguen
<JoseeAntonioR> si no me mato
<JoseeAntonioR> tendria que llamar a Canonical a las 2am
<JoseeAntonioR> a preguntar por el tracking number
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, viperhoot, me retiro, mañana a levantarse 9am
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> yo estoy terminando de llenar la solicitud
<viperhoot> tenías razón, era problema de formatos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR saludos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, que problema?
<SergioMeneses> todavia no estan los papeles!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: nada nada :?
<viperhoot> :/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ya haz llenado la solicitud de visa?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no
<SergioMeneses> nada
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, la solicitud se la dan despues de la cita?
<viperhoot> no no
<viperhoot> vas con la solicitud a la entrevista
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> y que dice la solicitud que aun no haz podido diligenciar?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: creo que tu necesitas todos los requisitos de aquí: http://www.swedenabroad.com/ImageVaultFiles/id_2636/cf_52/Requisitos_para_solicitar_visa_Schengen_-_visita_p.PDF
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, dejeme ver
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo del formulario de familia no lo conocia
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: creo que sólo si eras casado
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, marianna envia el formulario VU1?
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro
<viperhoot> me comentó de que ellos no pueden mandar eso porque no son una empresa con sede en dinamarca
<viperhoot> mandará un documento donde explica cómo está estructurada canonical
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya viste la parte de lso recursos economicos?
<viperhoot> ajá
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo no tengo cuentas, ni nada aun
<SergioMeneses> por ser estudiante
<SergioMeneses> pero no leo nada de eso
<viperhoot> por ahí te pide in certificado de estudios universitarios
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, me preocupa los papeles que solicitaron y no les han llegado, yo los solicito esta semana :S
<viperhoot> Procura apresurarte con eso, ya vez como nos están demorando
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si claro, sino que no tenia claro si podia ir al fin o no
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero como es el formulario q andas diligenciando?
<SergioMeneses> que trae asi como extraño?
<viperhoot> a ver te lo paso
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: http://www.migrationsverket.se/download/18.56e4f4801246221d25680001154/blvisa_119031_en.pdf
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no se ve complejo
<viperhoot> no realmente
<viperhoot> tengo duda con la dirección de la oficina nada más
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno viperhoot voy a dormir ya que me toca madrugar mañana
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto por cualquier novedad
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ok o/
<viperhoot> suerte !
<viperhoot> claro ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, vamos a ver... me toca apurarme con eso y lo peor es que la semana entrante tengo viaje :S
<Lordofsraam> orale amigos
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, SergioMeneses!
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, casi saliendo de la oficina xD
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> estudiando?
<JoseeAntonioR> preocupado, no llegan los papeles
<JoseeAntonioR> bah, para que estudiar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmmm
<SergioMeneses> cuando tienen la cita?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo el lunes
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la puede reprogramar?
<JoseeAntonioR> parece que si, pero hasta dos semanas despues
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> dos semanas!
<JoseeAntonioR> ya es mucho :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> demasiado
<SergioMeneses> cuanto se demora el tramite?
<JoseeAntonioR> 7 dias
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, espera a ver
<SergioMeneses> Marianna que te dijo?
<JoseeAntonioR> nunca mando el tracking number
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :S pero ella te dijo al menos cuanod los mado?
<JoseeAntonioR> el 18 ya estaban con el courier, supuestamente
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso fue hace 4 dias
<JoseeAntonioR> si, y no llegan :S
<SergioMeneses> supongo q llegaran el lunes en la mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que si
<JoseeAntonioR> pero me muero de nervios
<JoseeAntonioR> a las 2:30am llamo a Marianna a ver que fue
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<SergioMeneses> es normal
<JoseeAntonioR> los nervios son normales? :P
<SergioMeneses> claro... porque viene lña fecha y no han llegado xD
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-16
 * jose jose
<Diego> hola
<Diego> Saludos usuarios ubuntu!!
<jose> hola, Diego.
<Diego> soy un usuario Windows
<Diego> eh manejado
<Diego> plataforma
<Diego> Centos
<Diego> pero no me animo a unirme a Ubuntu
<Diego> :(
<Diego> aun
<Diego> que el mismo Peru tenga la pagina ubuntu.pe me llena de orgullo T_T
<Diego> jose
<Diego> o alguin
<Diego> ah probado
<Diego> el ubuntu for android?
<Diego> gracias por leer cuidense u.u
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-17
<jose> roaksoax: sent you a PM
<Geo23> ubuntu perú
<Geo23> enriqueocrospoma@190.187.21.53
<zerick> wtf
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-19
<SergioMeneses> saludos jose!
<SergioMeneses> serias tan amable de mover los ultimos logs del bot :)
<jose> SergioMeneses: claro, ahi mismo lo hago, deme un momento
<SergioMeneses> jose, cuando pueda ;)
<jose> SergioMeneses: listo, los puede encontrar en joseeantonior.com/ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> jose, thanks!
<jose> no hay problema
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-20
<MARTIMAR> hola peru
<jose> hola, MARTIMAR
<MARTIMAR> jose q tal
<MARTIMAR> sobre q es este cabal?¡
<MARTIMAR> canal?
<jose> MARTIMAR: soporte general para usuarios de Ubuntu en Perú.
<MARTIMAR> ubunto es linux?
<jose> MARTIMAR: sí, ubuntu.com tiene la información necesaria
<MARTIMAR> graciasa
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-22
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> jose, como vas
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-16
<carloshap> hola
<carloshap> alguien.me.ayuda he buscado por la web pero no encuentro driver para impresora kyocera fs-720
<carloshap> si alguien sabe algun dato porfavor mi email es carloshapa@gmail.com
<carloshap> :(
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-17
<carloshap> porfavor cualqier ayuda la agradecere he buacado sin exito el driver de una inpresora kyocera FS-720 porfavor en mi trabajo hemos.cambiado el sistema de Xp a Ubuntu pero no podemos usar la impresora porfavor ayuda mia compañeros de trabajo se veran obligados a regresar a Xp yaqe necesitamos imprimir documentos alguna solucion que no sea usar virtualbox emulando Xp o que no sea compra otra impresora ya que es la impresora del trabajo porfavor cualqier ayu
